# Favourite color



## juzi1986 (Jul 1, 2011)

Everybody have a favourite color. Mine is Blue. Whats about you. Do share with us.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Blue, but of course!*


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

*Purple... always I've loved purple! *


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

That pretty shade of purplish blue - I don't know what it is called, but I love it.


----------



## simplycook (May 31, 2011)

Green - without a doubt.  However, seeing the beauty in other colours though!


----------



## dean (Mar 8, 2005)

on a summers night after the sun has gone down the sky is that amazing grey purple blue


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

The color you describe is actually called dusk.


----------



## simplycook (May 31, 2011)

And it's one of the most beautiful natural colours!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Color was called Blue Indigo


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

The Colour Purple


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

Teal!


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ferrari Red! And I married a true Redhead, also an amazing ride /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## yummyspice (Sep 8, 2011)

Purple is mine.  It looks good with my casper-like complexion.  Varying shades as well.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have two colors which I like very much : Aqua and Dusty Rose.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

RED


----------



## neptune (Oct 19, 2011)

Red.

I have had several red cars and bikes, countless red ties, and even two ex wives with red hair!


----------



## bubble89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Green and Blue are my favourite colors equally.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Favourite colors ... I have favourite colors for a variety of genres ...

1) In Nature:  perriwinkle ( which is a lilac - blue one sees at sunset or sunrise ) and the aquamarine and turquoise hues of the Caribbean Sea

2) In Decoration:  I am veered towards the Gem Palette in the winter time: garnet, dark amethyst, sapphire, deep emerald and in the spring, I am inclined to the pale tones of ivory, sand dune, smokey topaz, natural off whites and white in varying tones, monochromatic.

3) In Fashion: Black and / or black with white for professional activities. For me, nothing is as elegant as a stunner black dress or black trouser suit with either a white silk shirt or all black with a dash of color in heels and / or accessories. Black and white pinstripe trouser suit.

4) In Flowers:  I favor Sunflowers ( they are almost 1 metre tall  in Guadalajara, Catilla La Mancha - 40 km from Madrid ), Roses are soft rosey red or deep deep red Roses in tone and Perriwinkle toned Irises ...


----------

